# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  morte amministratore unico srl

## elle.c

salve ragazzi, la domanda è questa: 
una SRL ha un capitale di 10mila euro ed è composta da due soci: 
socio A (è un'altra Società) e socio B (persona che possiede 700 euro di capitale) 
nel 2010 muore l'amministratore unico della srl e ancora risulta nella visura. 
cosa può fare il socio B che non ha più saputo niente dal socio A, nè ricevuto convocazioni, nè si sa se è stato approvato il bilancio 2011? 
non avendo un terzo non ha nessun potere di convocazione dell'assemblea in caso di inerzia del socio a?
che può fare e ai sensi di quale articolo?  
GRAZIE MILLE

----------


## mazzanti

> salve ragazzi, la domanda è questa: 
> una SRL ha un capitale di 10mila euro ed è composta da due soci: 
> socio A (è un'altra Società) e socio B (persona che possiede 700 euro di capitale) 
> nel 2010 muore l'amministratore unico della srl e ancora risulta nella visura. 
> cosa può fare il socio B che non ha più saputo niente dal socio A, nè ricevuto convocazioni, nè si sa se è stato approvato il bilancio 2011? 
> non avendo un terzo non ha nessun potere di convocazione dell'assemblea in caso di inerzia del socio a?
> che può fare e ai sensi di quale articolo?  
> GRAZIE MILLE

  E' vero che il socio B non può convocare un'assemblea in senso formale ma è altrettanto vero che la decisione di nominare gli amministratori non compete all'assemblea (art.2479-bis) ma ai soci (2479). Nel caso specifico, sarebbe A a doversi muovere per provocare la nomina del nuovo amministratore, pertanto B può agire contro di lui in sede di Volontaria Giurisdizione del Tribunale competente, con un ricorso che chieda al Giudice di nominare un amministratore provvisorio. Attenzione: la mancanza di attività dell'assemblea (o dei soci) è un fattore che porta allo scioglimento della società. Per cui B potrebbe chiedere al Giudice direttamente un Liquidatore. In ogni caso, sarebbe opportuno studiare le disposizioni dello Statuto della società, sia in materia di nomina degli amministratori, che di provocazione delle decisioni dei soci e di arbitrato. Parere personale :Smile:

----------


## Lisandra

Salve io sono nuova del gruppo, :Smile: !
Non so ancora bene,come funzina il forum,ma a proposito di società,volevo chiarimenti.
In ipotesi di una sas con 2 soci accomandatari e unico accomandante,alla morte dell'accomandante cosa succede?quale disciplina si applica?e soprattutto i soci superstiti possono continuare la società?
C'è qualche sentenza cui posso fare riferimento per il caso specifico? Grazie a chiunque volesse rispondermi!!!!

----------


## elle.c

grazie mille ....

----------


## elle.c

grazie mazzanti per la tua gentilissima risposta, ora vedo il messaggio che strano... 
B non vuole sciogliere la società ma vuole sollecitare la nomina dell'amm.re e stare in regola con i bilanci e gli adempimenti di legge. 
se mandasse una comunicazione scritta di sollecito semplice semplice?

----------

